# Bradford "fattest city"



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well this seems to indicate something

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4667826.stm

Top 5 cities on the fat charts in the north of the UK, the top 4 being in North England. Why would this be? Any suggestions to an Ex-Pat Northerner who's just got back from a 10km run.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 1, 2006)

maybe it's to do with the fact that they have the best curry houses in the UK - I'm certainly expecting to put on weight when I move back to West Yorks ...


----------



## pianistenvy (Feb 1, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> maybe it's to do with the fact that they have the best curry houses in the UK - I'm certainly expecting to put on weight when I move back to West Yorks ...



i remember going to somewhere called Omar's curry house --> well tasty. think it was near the uni perhaps


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Nowt wrong with eating well, it's just you have to burn off the calories after. Hmmmm connection to the loss of industry in the north maybe?????


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 1, 2006)

I go to Bradford quite often and can't honestly say I've noticed en masse obesity there.


Although you've got all the right elements : waaay too cheap curries, bargain priced taxis and shit weather to deter you from going out of doors at all.





You'd have thought all those hills people have to walk would have burned a few calories though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 2, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me that Manchester is in third place, judging by the people I see in town every day.  Good that it has fallen in the rankings from 1st place last time though 

One thing I have noticed is how many fast food outlets there are in Manchester city centre - not just the usual Mcdonalds and stuff, but places like Greggs.  There are loads of branches of Greggs in town, and they are always busy, so that might explain part of it.  Can't beat a nice cheese'n'onion pasty though


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2006)

That's weird.  Last year's 'fattest city' was Hull.  Now it's not even in the top 5.  I find it hard to believe that Bradford folk have suddenly all put on a few pounds, whilst Hull's gone on a collective diet.

Tbh, I think that these rather sensationalist surveys are largely a load of bollocks.


----------



## Geoff Collier (Feb 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> That's weird.  Last year's 'fattest city' was Hull.  Now it's not even in the top 5.  I find it hard to believe that Bradford folk have suddenly all put on a few pounds, whilst Hull's gone on a collective diet.
> 
> Tbh, I think that these rather sensationalist surveys are largely a load of bollocks.



It's my fault. I lived in Hull until a few months ago. Now I'm in the Bradford area.

geoff


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> That's weird.  Last year's 'fattest city' was Hull.  Now it's not even in the top 5.  I find it hard to believe that Bradford folk have suddenly all put on a few pounds, whilst Hull's gone on a collective diet.



They have to bus all the fat people round the country every few months to stop it tipping over on it's axis and keep it balanced, so you see lots of the fat people in Hull have been sent to Bradford to even things up a bit 

Makes perfect sense to me - isostasy in action!


----------



## citygirl (Feb 11, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> They have to bus all the fat people round the country every few months to stop it tipping over on it's axis and keep it balanced, so you see lots of the fat people in Hull have been sent to Bradford to even things up a bit
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me - isostasy in action!



PMSL...this thread is hilarious 

only joined it, cus i originally thought...

"WHAT A LOAD OF FECKING BOLLOCKS"

now i'm just thinking...this is starting to get worth reading 


originally from "bradford"...now just outside....and a self-confessed ~"fatty"~

we might be fat, 'up north...but southerners are nasty, and we can all diet!!!

anyway...fat keeps ya warm...and it gets colder the further north ya go

we must be at least 10 degrees colder than london...hence the need for wider births....girths...whatever

and that's where all these "official statistics" come from, ain't it?...the all knowing, all seeing SOUTH....

END of rant, END of soapbox stomp


----------

